# io scheduler cfq error [SOLVED]

## temper

Hi when I boot I get this message: "io scheduler cfq registered" and then it hangs.

Don't ask me how I came to this. I think it's because I made lvm2 and kernel cannot find appropriate IO scheduler. I don't even know what that means   :Laughing:  I'm just guessing? Could you help me please?  I'm newb.

I've searched on google but couldn't find anything...

Thanks in advance

I tried to add linux noapic=off nofb to the kernel command line, but it still doesn't boot.

Should I remove acpi from kernel?Last edited by temper on Tue Aug 05, 2008 8:56 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## muhsinzubeir

dunno what the hella that io is...but to continue with ur mission of getting gentoo on ur box for sure can continue using other types of bootable cd ... my fav is rescuecd, but knoppix works as well...

cheers...

P:S

You can boot rescue cd, then go to another box if available and do the whole installation using ssh.Then you have like a very nice gentoo installation setup with xchat support and google+handbook.If you need help along the process feel free to hit the forum as well...

----------

## stelth

It's not the io scheduler that's killing the boot. If it was, you wouldn't see that line, it'd lock before it gets to that printk.

----------

## bunder

Support question, moving.

Moved from Documentation, Tips & Tricks to Kernel & Hardware.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

 *temper wrote:*   

> Should I remove acpi from kernel?

 

Only if you want your machine to have no chance of running properly. Try an interactive boot instead. Or, you post your kernel .config and the results of lspci -n, and I'll fix your kernel.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## temper

I don't have another computer to ssh to my box, but I have ubuntu and rescue cds.

I can do chroot emerge, recompile kernel and system. Last time I rebuilt world, I removed some flag and my machine didn't boot. I've created / /etc /boot on logical partitions and /usr /tmp /opt /home on lvm2 and restored everything from backup.  I think I've messed kernel config up. I will try to recompile it once again and post here.

Thank you guys for your help.Last edited by temper on Mon Aug 04, 2008 7:50 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## temper

 *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   

>  *temper wrote:*   Should I remove acpi from kernel? 
> 
> Only if you want your machine to have no chance of running properly. Try an interactive boot instead. Or, you post your kernel .config and the results of lspci -n, and I'll fix your kernel.
> 
> Blessed be!
> ...

 

I will post it, thank you for your help.

----------

## temper

lspci -n00:00.0 0600: 8086:2a00 (rev 0c)

00:01.0 0604: 8086:2a01 (rev 0c)

00:1a.0 0c03: 8086:2834 (rev 03)

00:1a.1 0c03: 8086:2835 (rev 03)

00:1a.7 0c03: 8086:283a (rev 03)

00:1b.0 0403: 8086:284b (rev 03)

00:1c.0 0604: 8086:283f (rev 03)

00:1c.1 0604: 8086:2841 (rev 03)

00:1c.2 0604: 8086:2843 (rev 03)

00:1c.3 0604: 8086:2845 (rev 03)

00:1c.4 0604: 8086:2847 (rev 03)

00:1c.5 0604: 8086:2849 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 0c03: 8086:2830 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 0c03: 8086:2831 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 0c03: 8086:2832 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 0c03: 8086:2836 (rev 03)

00:1e.0 0604: 8086:2448 (rev f3)

00:1f.0 0601: 8086:2815 (rev 03)

00:1f.1 0101: 8086:2850 (rev 03)

00:1f.2 0106: 8086:2829 (rev 03)

00:1f.3 0c05: 8086:283e (rev 03)

01:00.0 0300: 10de:0407 (rev a1)

04:00.0 0200: 14e4:1693 (rev 02)

0e:06.0 0c00: 1180:0832 (rev 05)

0e:06.1 0805: 1180:0822 (rev 22)

0e:06.2 0880: 1180:0843 (rev 12)

0e:06.3 ffff: 1180:0592 (rev ff)

(chroot) ubuntu linux # 

kernelconfig[*]

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.24-gentoo-r8

# Mon Aug  4 12:16:53 2008

#

# CONFIG_64BIT is not set

CONFIG_X86_32=y

# CONFIG_X86_64 is not set

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_QUICKLIST=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

# CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK is not set

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

# CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ILOG2_U32 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ILOG2_U64 is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

# CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME_VSYSCALL is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="arch/x86/configs/i386_defconfig"

# CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32 is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

# CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_X86_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

# CONFIG_TASKSTATS is not set

# CONFIG_USER_NS is not set

# CONFIG_PID_NS is not set

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=18

# CONFIG_CGROUPS is not set

CONFIG_FAIR_GROUP_SCHED=y

CONFIG_FAIR_USER_SCHED=y

# CONFIG_FAIR_CGROUP_SCHED is not set

CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED=y

CONFIG_RELAY=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS_ALL=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_SLAB is not set

CONFIG_SLUB=y

# CONFIG_SLOB is not set

CONFIG_SLABINFO=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

# CONFIG_KMOD is not set

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_LBD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_LSF is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG is not set

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="anticipatory"

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT=y

CONFIG_NO_HZ=y

CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

# CONFIG_X86_PC is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH=y

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VSMP is not set

CONFIG_SCHED_NO_NO_OMIT_FRAME_POINTER=y

# CONFIG_PARAVIRT_GUEST is not set

CONFIG_X86_CYCLONE_TIMER=y

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODE_LX is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC7 is not set

# CONFIG_MPSC is not set

CONFIG_MCORE2=y

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU is not set

CONFIG_X86_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=4

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=2

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL is not set

CONFIG_VM86=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_X86_REBOOTFIXUPS is not set

CONFIG_MICROCODE=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_OLD_INTERFACE=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

CONFIG_PAGE_OFFSET=0xC0000000

# CONFIG_X86_PAE is not set

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC is not set

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP_ENABLE is not set

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

# CONFIG_RESOURCES_64BIT is not set

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_NR_QUICK=1

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

# CONFIG_IRQBALANCE is not set

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_250 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_300 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_1000=y

CONFIG_HZ=1000

# CONFIG_KEXEC is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x100000

# CONFIG_RELOCATABLE is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x100000

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

# CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO is not set

#

# Power management options

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_PM_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP_SMP=y

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND_SMP_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_HIBERNATION_SMP_POSSIBLE=y

# CONFIG_HIBERNATION is not set

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

# CONFIG_APM is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_ONDEMAND is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_IDLE is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI etc.)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

# CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_HT_IRQ is not set

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

# CONFIG_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

# CONFIG_PCCARD is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats / Emulations

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

# CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT is not set

# CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC is not set

#

# Networking

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

# CONFIG_XFRM_USER is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_SUB_POLICY is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_MIGRATE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP_BOOTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP_RARP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET is not set

# CONFIG_INET_LRO is not set

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

# CONFIG_TCP_MD5SIG is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

CONFIG_BRIDGE=y

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

CONFIG_LLC=y

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_TCPPROBE is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

# CONFIG_AF_RXRPC is not set

#

# Wireless

#

# CONFIG_CFG80211 is not set

# CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE80211 is not set

# CONFIG_RFKILL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_9P is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/hotplug"

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DEVRES is not set

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

# CONFIG_CONNECTOR is not set

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG is not set

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_BLOCKSIZE=1024

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

CONFIG_MISC_DEVICES=y

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

# CONFIG_PHANTOM is not set

# CONFIG_EEPROM_93CX6 is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_IOC4 is not set

# CONFIG_TIFM_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_SONY_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEACPI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

CONFIG_IDE_PROC_FS=y

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP is not set

#

# PCI IDE chipsets support

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

# CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ is not set

CONFIG_IDEPCI_PCIBUS_ORDER=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5535 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT8213 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TC86C001 is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

CONFIG_IDE_ARCH_OBSOLETE_INIT=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_TGT is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS is not set

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

#

# SCSI Transports

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL=y

# CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX=y

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_RESET_DELAY_MS=5000

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_MASK=0

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX=y

CONFIG_AIC79XX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC79XX_RESET_DELAY_MS=4000

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_ENABLE is not set

CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_MASK=0

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC94XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ARCMSR is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_HPTIOP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_STEX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_ISCSI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP is not set

CONFIG_ATA=y

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

CONFIG_SATA_SVW=y

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

CONFIG_SATA_NV=y

# CONFIG_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SX4 is not set

CONFIG_SATA_SIL=y

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

CONFIG_SATA_VIA=y

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD640_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5535 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5536 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT8213 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIL680 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set

CONFIG_MD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=m

# CONFIG_DM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_DM_CRYPT is not set

# CONFIG_DM_SNAPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_DM_MIRROR is not set

# CONFIG_DM_ZERO is not set

# CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_DM_DELAY is not set

# CONFIG_DM_UEVENT is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM_BBR is not set

CONFIG_FUSION=y

CONFIG_FUSION_SPI=y

# CONFIG_FUSION_FC is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_SAS is not set

CONFIG_FUSION_MAX_SGE=128

# CONFIG_FUSION_CTL is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_LOGGING is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

# CONFIG_FIREWIRE is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394 is not set

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_MACINTOSH_DRIVERS is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_NETDEVICES_MULTIQUEUE=y

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_MACVLAN is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

CONFIG_TUN=y

# CONFIG_VETH is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

# CONFIG_PHYLIB is not set

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_CASSINI is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM=y

CONFIG_VORTEX=y

# CONFIG_TYPHOON is not set

CONFIG_NET_TULIP=y

# CONFIG_DE2104X is not set

CONFIG_TULIP=y

# CONFIG_TULIP_MWI is not set

# CONFIG_TULIP_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_TULIP_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_DE4X5 is not set

# CONFIG_WINBOND_840 is not set

# CONFIG_DM9102 is not set

# CONFIG_ULI526X is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_ZMII is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_RGMII is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_TAH is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_EMAC4 is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

CONFIG_B44=y

CONFIG_B44_PCI_AUTOSELECT=y

CONFIG_B44_PCICORE_AUTOSELECT=y

CONFIG_B44_PCI=y

CONFIG_FORCEDETH=y

# CONFIG_FORCEDETH_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

CONFIG_E100=y

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

CONFIG_8139CP=y

CONFIG_8139TOO=y

# CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_8129 is not set

# CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

# CONFIG_SC92031 is not set

CONFIG_NETDEV_1000=y

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

CONFIG_E1000=y

# CONFIG_E1000_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_E1000_DISABLE_PACKET_SPLIT is not set

# CONFIG_E1000E is not set

# CONFIG_IP1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

CONFIG_R8169=y

# CONFIG_R8169_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

# CONFIG_SKGE is not set

CONFIG_SKY2=y

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

CONFIG_TIGON3=y

CONFIG_BNX2=y

# CONFIG_QLA3XXX is not set

# CONFIG_ATL1 is not set

CONFIG_NETDEV_10000=y

# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T1 is not set

# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T3 is not set

# CONFIG_IXGBE is not set

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

# CONFIG_S2IO is not set

# CONFIG_MYRI10GE is not set

# CONFIG_NETXEN_NIC is not set

# CONFIG_NIU is not set

# CONFIG_MLX4_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_TEHUTI is not set

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN

#

# CONFIG_WLAN_PRE80211 is not set

# CONFIG_WLAN_80211 is not set

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

CONFIG_NETCONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE_DYNAMIC is not set

CONFIG_NETPOLL=y

# CONFIG_NETPOLL_TRAP is not set

CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER=y

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_POLLDEV is not set

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_STOWAWAY is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TOUCHKIT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_APPLETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TABLET is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

CONFIG_RTC=y

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_PC8736x_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_NSC_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_CS5535_GPIO is not set

CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER=y

CONFIG_MAX_RAW_DEVS=256

# CONFIG_HPET is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

# CONFIG_I2C is not set

#

# SPI support

#

# CONFIG_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_SPI_MASTER is not set

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY=y

# CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PDA_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_DS2760 is not set

# CONFIG_HWMON is not set

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

#

# Sonics Silicon Backplane

#

CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SSB=y

CONFIG_SSB_PCIHOST_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SSB_PCIHOST=y

# CONFIG_SSB_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SSB_DRIVER_PCICORE_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SSB_DRIVER_PCICORE=y

#

# Multifunction device drivers

#

# CONFIG_MFD_SM501 is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_CAPTURE_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ADV_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_HELPER_CHIPS_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_VIVI is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA2 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_STRADIS is not set

CONFIG_V4L_USB_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_USB_VICAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IBMCAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KONICAWC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_QUICKCAM_MESSENGER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ET61X251 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OV511 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SE401 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SN9C102 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STV680 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZC0301 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PWC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZR364XX is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_ADAPTERS is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_DAB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

# CONFIG_AGP is not set

# CONFIG_DRM is not set

# CONFIG_VGASTATE is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL is not set

CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID is not set

# CONFIG_FB_DDC is not set

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_CFB_REV_PIXELS_IN_BYTE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FILLRECT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_COPYAREA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_IMAGEBLIT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FOPS is not set

CONFIG_FB_DEFERRED_IO=y

# CONFIG_FB_SVGALIB is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

#

# Frame buffer hardware drivers

#

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_EFI is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HECUBA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LE80578 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VT8623 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBLA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARK is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT is not set

#

# Display device support

#

# CONFIG_DISPLAY_SUPPORT is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=128

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_LOGO is not set

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=m

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

# CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

#

# PCI devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS300 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5535AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MONA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ECHO3G is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ATIHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCXHR is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RIPTIDE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

#

# USB devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_CAIAQ is not set

#

# System on Chip audio support

#

# CONFIG_SND_SOC is not set

#

# SoC Audio support for SuperH

#

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

CONFIG_HID_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HID=y

# CONFIG_HID_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_HIDRAW is not set

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT_POWERBOOK is not set

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEVICE_CLASS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PERSIST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD_SSB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_DESC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_R8A66597_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

#

#

# may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

#

# USB port drivers

#

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ADUTUX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BERRY_CHARGE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FTDI_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TRANCEVIBRATOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IOWARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB DSL modem support

#

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

# CONFIG_MMC is not set

# CONFIG_NEW_LEDS is not set

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

# CONFIG_EDAC is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_CLASS is not set

# CONFIG_DMADEVICES is not set

CONFIG_VIRTUALIZATION=y

# CONFIG_KVM is not set

# CONFIG_LGUEST is not set

#

# Userspace I/O

#

# CONFIG_UIO is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

# CONFIG_DELL_RBU is not set

# CONFIG_DCDBAS is not set

CONFIG_DMIID=y

#

# File systems

#

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EXT4DEV_FS is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_GFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_OCFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

# CONFIG_FUSE_FS is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_ACL=y

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

# CONFIG_JOLIET is not set

# CONFIG_ZISOFS is not set

# CONFIG_UDF_FS is not set

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_HUGETLBFS=y

CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE=y

# CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS is not set

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_NETWORK_FILESYSTEMS=y

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V3_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_V4 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD_V4 is not set

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

CONFIG_ROOT_NFS=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

# CONFIG_SUNRPC_BIND34 is not set

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5 is not set

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_SPKM3 is not set

# CONFIG_SMB_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

# CONFIG_DLM is not set

CONFIG_INSTRUMENTATION=y

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_KPROBES=y

# CONFIG_MARKERS is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME is not set

CONFIG_ENABLE_WARN_DEPRECATED=y

# CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HEADERS_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SHIRQ is not set

CONFIG_DETECT_SOFTLOCKUP=y

# CONFIG_SCHED_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SCHEDSTATS is not set

CONFIG_TIMER_STATS=y

# CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG_ON is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_PREEMPT=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_RT_MUTEXES is not set

# CONFIG_RT_MUTEX_TESTER is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_MUTEXES is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LOCK_ALLOC is not set

# CONFIG_PROVE_LOCKING is not set

# CONFIG_LOCK_STAT is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK_SLEEP is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LOCKING_API_SELFTESTS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KOBJECT is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_VM is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LIST is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SG is not set

# CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER is not set

# CONFIG_FORCED_INLINING is not set

# CONFIG_BOOT_PRINTK_DELAY is not set

# CONFIG_RCU_TORTURE_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_LKDTM is not set

# CONFIG_FAULT_INJECTION is not set

# CONFIG_SAMPLES is not set

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_STACKOVERFLOW=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_STACK_USAGE is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_RODATA is not set

# CONFIG_4KSTACKS is not set

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

CONFIG_DOUBLEFAULT=y

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY_FILE_CAPABILITIES is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO is not set

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_BITREVERSE=y

# CONFIG_CRC_CCITT is not set

# CONFIG_CRC16 is not set

# CONFIG_CRC_ITU_T is not set

CONFIG_CRC32=y

# CONFIG_CRC7 is not set

# CONFIG_LIBCRC32C is not set

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_PLIST=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOMEM=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOPORT=y

CONFIG_HAS_DMA=y

Thanks Pappy

make.conf and dmesg, if it's relevant

 cat /etc/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=prescott -msse3 -mfpmath=sse -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# This should not be changed unless you know exactly what you are doing.  You

# should probably be using a different stage, instead.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

LINGUAS="us ru ka"

ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev synaptics"

USE="-branding -gnome nls gtk -oss startup-notification xscreensaver -qt3 -qt4  acpi dvd cdr alsa hal unicode userlocales bash-completion nvidia  ssse3 mmx sse sse2 nptlonly nptl X xvmc dbus glibc-omitfp -arts -ipv6 -kde -doc"

FEATURES="ccache collision-protect parallel-fetch userfetch"

CCACHE_DIR="/var/tmp/ccache"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

#COLLISION_IGNORE =/usr/sbin/python-updater 

#source /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.bg/ "

[   48.543296]   IO window: 5000-5fff

[   48.543301]   MEM window: f4000000-f7ffffff

[   48.543305]   PREFETCH window: fc000000-fdffffff

[   48.543310] PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.3

[   48.543313]   IO window: 6000-6fff

[   48.543318]   MEM window: b4000000-b7ffffff

[   48.543322]   PREFETCH window: c8000000-c9ffffff

[   48.543327] PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.4

[   48.543328]   IO window: disabled.

[   48.543333]   MEM window: disabled.

[   48.543337]   PREFETCH window: disabled.

[   48.543342] PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.5

[   48.543343]   IO window: disabled.

[   48.543348]   MEM window: disabled.

[   48.543352]   PREFETCH window: disabled.

[   48.543358] PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

[   48.543359]   IO window: disabled.

[   48.543364]   MEM window: f8000000-f80fffff

[   48.543368]   PREFETCH window: disabled.

[   48.543382] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:01.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[   48.543386] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

[   48.543409] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[   48.543414] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

[   48.543435] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.1[B] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[   48.543439] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.1 to 64

[   48.543461] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[   48.543466] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.2 to 64

[   48.543487] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.3[D] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[   48.543492] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.3 to 64

[   48.543514] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.4[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[   48.543519] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.4 to 64

[   48.543540] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.5[B] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[   48.543544] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.5 to 64

[   48.543557] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

[   48.543565] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[   48.580853] IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[   48.581020] TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[   48.581340] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

[   48.581496] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

[   48.581498] TCP reno registered

[   48.592893] checking if image is initramfs... it is

[   49.129000] Freeing initrd memory: 7665k freed

[   49.129130] Simple Boot Flag at 0x38 set to 0x1

[   49.129593] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

[   49.129605] audit(1217851028.232:1): initialized

[   49.129773] highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

[   49.131198] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1

[   49.131253] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

[   49.131358] io scheduler noop registered

[   49.131360] io scheduler anticipatory registered

[   49.131361] io scheduler deadline registered

[   49.131372] io scheduler cfq registered (default)

[   49.131499] Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

[   49.131583] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

[   49.131615] assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

[   49.131643] Allocate Port Service[0000:00:01.0:pcie00]

[   49.131667] Allocate Port Service[0000:00:01.0:pcie02]

[   49.131731] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

[   49.131789] assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

[   49.131834] Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie00]

[   49.131857] Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie02]

[   49.131947] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.1 to 64

[   49.132004] assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

[   49.132049] Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.1:pcie00]

[   49.132073] Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.1:pcie02]

[   49.132169] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.2 to 64

[   49.132226] assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

[   49.132271] Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.2:pcie00]

[   49.132294] Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.2:pcie02]

[   49.132383] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.3 to 64

[   49.132440] assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

[   49.132485] Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.3:pcie00]

[   49.132507] Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.3:pcie02]

[   49.132597] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.4 to 64

[   49.132655] assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

[   49.132700] Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.4:pcie00]

[   49.132726] Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.4:pcie02]

[   49.132816] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.5 to 64

[   49.132873] assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

[   49.132919] Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.5:pcie00]

[   49.132943] Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.5:pcie02]

[   49.133151] isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

[   49.488436] isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

[   49.506518] Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

[   49.506681] hpet_resources: 0xfed00000 is busy

[   49.506703] Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

[   49.507572] RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 65536K size 1024 blocksize

[   49.507620] input: Macintosh mouse button emulation as /devices/virtual/input/input0

[   49.507689] PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

[   49.550798] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[   49.550801] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[   49.566541] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[   49.566617] EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa.0

[   49.566623] Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 1

[   49.566625] Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 2

[   49.566626] Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 3

[   49.566628] Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 4

[   49.566629] Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 5

[   49.566631] Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 6

[   49.566640] EISA: Detected 0 cards.

[   49.566643] cpuidle: using governor ladder

[   49.566644] cpuidle: using governor menu

[   49.566703] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[   49.566724] Using IPI No-Shortcut mode

[   49.566746] registered taskstats version 1

[   49.566838]   Magic number: 4:918:983

[   49.566883] BIOS EDD facility v0.16 2004-Jun-25, 0 devices found

[   49.566884] EDD information not available.

[   49.567057] Freeing unused kernel memory: 364k freed

[   49.596122] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input1

[   50.734789] fuse init (API version 7.9)

[   50.753310] ACPI: SSDT 7FED954A, 027A (r1  PmRef  Cpu0Ist     3000 INTL 20050624)

[   50.753477] ACPI: SSDT 7FED8EDB, 05EA (r1  PmRef  Cpu0Cst     3001 INTL 20050624)

[   50.755076] Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-1 state

[   50.755079] Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-2 state

[   50.755081] Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-3 state

[   50.755171] ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])

[   50.755175] ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

[   50.759174] ACPI: SSDT 7FED97C4, 00C8 (r1  PmRef  Cpu1Ist     3000 INTL 20050624)

[   50.759316] ACPI: SSDT 7FED94C5, 0085 (r1  PmRef  Cpu1Cst     3000 INTL 20050624)

[   50.760139] ACPI: CPU1 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])

[   50.760143] ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports 8 throttling states)

[   50.869680] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[   50.869699] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[   50.870056] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[   50.878088] USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

[   50.878126] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1a.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[   50.878135] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.0 to 64

[   50.878139] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: UHCI Host Controller

[   50.878314] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[   50.878347] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: irq 16, io base 0x00001800

[   50.878444] usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[   50.878462] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[   50.878465] hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[   50.982406] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1a.1[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

[   50.982417] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.1 to 64

[   50.982421] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: UHCI Host Controller

[   50.982438] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[   50.982467] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: irq 20, io base 0x00001820

[   50.982553] usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[   50.982570] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[   50.982573] hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[   51.085518] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

[   51.085528] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

[   51.085532] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

[   51.085548] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[   51.085577] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 21, io base 0x00001840

[   51.085665] usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[   51.085683] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[   51.085686] hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[   51.108602] SCSI subsystem initialized

[   51.133969] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[   51.189372] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[   51.189382] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

[   51.189386] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

[   51.189404] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

[   51.189435] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0x00001860

[   51.189522] usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[   51.189539] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

[   51.189543] hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[   51.293247] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[   51.293255] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

[   51.293259] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

[   51.293274] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

[   51.293304] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0x00001880

[   51.293384] usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[   51.293400] hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

[   51.293403] hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[   51.397223] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1a.7[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[   51.397236] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.7 to 64

[   51.397239] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: EHCI Host Controller

[   51.397258] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6

[   51.401166] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: debug port 1

[   51.401172] PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1a.7

[   51.401176] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: irq 18, io mem 0xf8304800

[   51.416996] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

[   51.417076] usb usb6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[   51.417093] hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found

[   51.417097] hub 6-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

[   51.520304] tg3.c:v3.86 (November 9, 2007)

[   51.520309] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 3.0

[   51.520391] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[   51.520394] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[   51.520407] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:04:00.0 to 64

[   51.891376] Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -3705979212 ns)

[   51.895368] Time: hpet clocksource has been installed.

[   51.921328] usb 6-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

[   52.078573] usb 6-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[   52.108444] eth0: Tigon3 [partno(none) rev b002 PHY(5787)] (PCI Express) 10/100/1000Base-T Ethernet 00:1b:38:cc:d3:57

[   52.108449] eth0: RXcsums[1] LinkChgREG[0] MIirq[0] ASF[0] WireSpeed[1] TSOcap[1]

[   52.108451] eth0: dma_rwctrl[76180000] dma_mask[64-bit]

[   52.227342] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0100 32 slots 3 ports 3 Gbps 0x7 impl SATA mode

[   52.227347] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq sntf pm led clo pio slum part 

[   52.227354] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

[   52.227629] scsi0 : ahci

[   52.227780] scsi1 : ahci

[   52.227915] scsi2 : ahci

[   52.227978] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf8304000 port 0xf8304100 irq 216

[   52.227981] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf8304000 port 0xf8304180 irq 216

[   52.227984] ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf8304000 port 0xf8304200 irq 216

[   52.242301] usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

[   52.256898] usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[   52.271648] ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

[   52.283039] ata1.00: ATA-7: SAMSUNG HM060II, YB200-12, max UDMA7

[   52.283043] ata1.00: 117304992 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

[   52.291553] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

[   52.310205] ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[   52.322475] ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[   52.322717] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SAMSUNG HM060II  YB20 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[   52.322815] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:0e:06.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

[   52.323898] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

[   52.323907] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

[   52.323910] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

[   52.323930] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 7

[   52.327840] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

[   52.327846] PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

[   52.327850] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 21, io mem 0xf8304c00

[   52.373482] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

[   52.373573] usb usb7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[   52.373591] hub 7-0:1.0: USB hub found

[   52.373595] hub 7-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

[   52.373667] Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

[   52.373711] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 117304992 512-byte hardware sectors (60060 MB)

[   52.373720] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[   52.373722] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[   52.373734] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[   52.373771] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 117304992 512-byte hardware sectors (60060 MB)

[   52.373778] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[   52.373780] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[   52.373792] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[   52.373794]  sda:<6>ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[22]  MMIO=[f8000000-f80007ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/4]

[   52.473937] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[   52.473976] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.1 to 64

[   52.473992] ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:1f.1 disabled

[   52.476392] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: version 2.12

[   52.476402] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[   52.476425] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.1 to 64

[   52.476468] scsi3 : ata_piix

[   52.476501] scsi4 : ata_piix

[   52.476916] ata4: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0x18a0 irq 14

[   52.476919] ata5: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0x18a8 irq 15

[   52.793858] ata4.00: ATAPI: Optiarc DVD RW AD-7530B, NX06, max UDMA/33

[   52.822799]  sda1 sda2 < sda5 sda6 sda7 sda8 >

[   52.887546] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[   52.890642] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[   52.965500] ata4.00: configured for UDMA/33

[   52.993121] usb 7-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

[   53.132826] scsi 3:0:0:0: CD-ROM            Optiarc  DVD RW AD-7530B  NX06 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[   53.132914] scsi 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

[   53.135786] usb 7-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[   53.144822] Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

[   53.147355] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[   53.147359] Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[   53.147424] sr 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[   53.291363] usbcore: registered new interface driver libusual

[   53.294242] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

[   53.304006] ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00023f81cd400d97]

[   53.310589] usb 5-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

[   53.413606] usb 5-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[   53.668908] usb 5-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

[   53.834560] usb 5-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[   53.838408] scsi5 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

[   53.838913] usb-storage: device found at 2

[   53.838914] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

[   53.838917] usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

[   53.838940] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[   53.838942] USB Mass Storage support registered.

[   53.858408] input: Genius 4D Scroll Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.2/usb5/5-1/5-1:1.0/input/input2

[   53.878713] ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 3

[   53.899916] input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Genius 4D Scroll Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.2-1

[   53.906266] ISO 9660 Extensions: RRIP_1991A

[   53.919200] input: ABBAHOME as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.2/usb5/5-2/5-2:1.0/input/input3

[   53.931826] input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [ABBAHOME] on usb-0000:00:1d.2-2

[   53.954156] input: ABBAHOME as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.2/usb5/5-2/5-2:1.1/input/input4

[   53.987028] input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [ABBAHOME] on usb-0000:00:1d.2-2

[   53.987048] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[   53.987052] /build/buildd/linux-2.6.24/drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

[   54.167295] Registering unionfs 1.4

[   54.167297] unionfs: debugging is not enabled

[   54.173330] loop: module loaded

[   54.390740] squashfs: version 3.3 (2007/10/31) Phillip Lougher

[   58.782833] usb-storage: device scan complete

[   58.786174] scsi 5:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ST325031 0AS                   PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

[   58.787870] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] 488397168 512-byte hardware sectors (250059 MB)

[   58.790110] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[   58.790112] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 38 00 00 00

[   58.790114] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

[   58.791212] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] 488397168 512-byte hardware sectors (250059 MB)

[   58.793488] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[   58.793491] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 38 00 00 00

[   58.793492] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

[   58.793495]  sdb: sdb1 sdb2 < sdb5 sdb6 >

[   61.964454] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

[   61.964492] sd 5:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

[  116.550031] Linux agpgart interface v0.102

[  116.755913] iTCO_vendor_support: vendor-support=0

[  116.816558] pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

[  117.399921] input: Power Button (FF) as /devices/virtual/input/input5

[  117.440088] ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

[  117.440131] input: Lid Switch as /devices/virtual/input/input6

[  117.456101] ACPI: Lid Switch [LID0]

[  117.456137] input: Power Button (CM) as /devices/virtual/input/input7

[  117.504026] ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

[  117.504122] ACPI: WMI-Acer: Mapper loaded

[  117.649619] input: PC Speaker as /devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input8

[  117.829662] shpchp: Standard Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.4

[  118.011801] ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery present)

[  118.037722] ricoh-mmc: Ricoh MMC Controller disabling driver

[  118.037723] ricoh-mmc: Copyright(c) Philip Langdale

[  118.037751] ricoh-mmc: Ricoh MMC controller found at 0000:0e:06.2 [1180:0843] (rev 12)

[  118.037762] ricoh-mmc: Controller is now disabled.

[  118.040479] iTCO_wdt: Intel TCO WatchDog Timer Driver v1.02 (26-Jul-2007)

[  118.252291] sdhci: Secure Digital Host Controller Interface driver

[  118.252294] sdhci: Copyright(c) Pierre Ossman

[  118.252329] sdhci: SDHCI controller found at 0000:0e:06.1 [1180:0822] (rev 22)

[  118.252350] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:0e:06.1[B] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

[  118.252367] sdhci:slot0: Will use DMA mode even though HW doesn't fully claim to support it.

[  118.252405] mmc0: SDHCI at 0xf8000800 irq 21 DMA

[  118.282123] input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:02/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input9

[  118.329941] ACPI: Video Device [VGA] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

[  118.333162] ACPI: AC Adapter [ACAD] (on-line)

[  118.344804] input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/LNXVIDEO:01/input/input10

[  118.398834] ACPI: Video Device [GFX0] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

[  118.898704] input: ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input11

[  118.945415] iTCO_wdt: Found a ICH8M TCO device (Version=2, TCOBASE=0x1060)

[  118.945462] iTCO_wdt: initialized. heartbeat=30 sec (nowayout=0)

[  119.013688] Linux video capture interface: v2.00

[  119.222996] uvcvideo: Found UVC 1.00 device USB 2.0 Camera (04f2:b018)

[  119.231917] usbcore: registered new interface driver uvcvideo

[  119.231921] USB Video Class driver (v0.1.0)

[  119.561872] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1b.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

[  119.561892] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1b.0 to 64

[  119.594442] hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC268, trying auto-probe from BIOS...

[  120.596772] Adding 2257092k swap on /dev/sda6.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:2257092k

[  121.256164] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[  122.690575] No dock devices found.

[  126.370493] apm: BIOS not found.

[  126.617545] lp: driver loaded but no devices found

[  126.708288] ppdev: user-space parallel port driver

[  131.631765] Bluetooth: Core ver 2.11

[  131.632594] NET: Registered protocol family 31

[  131.632600] Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

[  131.632607] Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

[  131.762949] Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.9

[  131.

----------

## temper

I fixed first io error, but now I have kernel panic: 

freeing unused kernel memory : 128k freed

Kernel panic: no init found. Try passing init= option to kernel

Could you help me please. I tried adding this option to kernel, but it give same error.

I compiled kernel with console support. I guess.

Do I have to add init=3 i.e runlevel? or exactly as it says. init= option? 

:confused:

oh and I don't have dev and proc directories in my / because I made restore. .

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Kernel panic: no init found. Try passing init= option to kernel 

 

do you get a console if you add f.ex. init=/bin/sh or bin/bb ?

What does you grub.conf ( or lilo´s configuration file in case you use lilo) look like ?

Triple check you have support for your booting media ( iow, mainboard chipset ) built into the kernel. 

If you use the new sata/pata drivers keep in mind that f.ex. /dev/hda becomes /dev/sda.

cheers

----------

## temper

I ve changed kernel config a bit,  I can't remember what exactly.   :Confused: 

now I get Unable to open inital console.

this is crazy!!!! 

I don't want to reinstall. It's many week of my work. I'm desperate to fix this. 

Thank you for all your help. 

I will let you now about init=***

I trying now:

make defconfig 

make && make modules_install 

then I will post my fstab fdisk grub.

Here you go:

cat /boot/grub/grub.conf 

# Which listing to boot as default. 0 is the first, 1 the second etc.

default 0

# How many seconds to wait before the default listing is booted.

timeout 30

# Nice, fat splash-image to spice things up  :Smile: 

# Comment out if you don't have a graphics card installed

#splashimage=(hd0,2)/boot/grub/play_gentoo.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.24-r5

# Partition where the kernel image (or operating system) is located

root (hd0,4)

kernel /boot/Gentoo-kernel root=/dev/sda7 

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.24-r5 (rescue)

# Partition where the kernel image (or operating system) is located

root (hd0,4)

kernel /boot/Gentoo-kernel root=/dev/sda7 init=/bin/bb 

# The next four lines are only if you dualboot with a 

Windows system.

# In this case, Windows is hosted on /dev/sda6.

title Windows Vista

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

#This is Mac osx Leopard

#title Hackintosh

#root (hd0,1)

#makeactive

#chainloader +1

----------

## Taily

@temper:

Currently I'm having the same problem as you described at the top of the thread. You said you fixed the hang after "io scheduler cfq registered", could you tell me how you did that?

For me the hang occurs if Legacy USB Support is enabled in my bios, and I've been fighting with this for many days. I want to boot from a USB stick so you might see the problem, if you want to boot from usb legacy support must be enabled.

I know your init error probably ain't related though, but I think it could be related to your first error.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Here's the .config I made for you. Yours wasn't that far off the beam, but it was far enough. This one should give you full support for everything, and shouldn't hang either.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## temper

 *Taily wrote:*   

> @temper:
> 
> Currently I'm having the same problem as you described at the top of the thread. You said you fixed the hang after "io scheduler cfq registered", could you tell me how you did that?
> 
> For me the hang occurs if Legacy USB Support is enabled in my bios, and I've been fighting with this for many days. I want to boot from a USB stick so you might see the problem, if you want to boot from usb legacy support must be enabled.
> ...

 

I was going to post everything I've made, after I solve my problem completely.

I am still halfway from solving it, but I'm almost there. I tell you what i did:

I chrooted to my system from ubuntu and comiled kernel with ACPI option *enabled*, build into kernel. 

After reboot I got:

"Failed to execute /bin/bb No init found.  Try passing init=option to kernel"

Then I chrooted again and recomiled kernel again with default option.

This is how I made it. 

cd /usr/srcl/linux

make deconfig 

make && make modules_install 

cp /kernelimage /boot

After that I rebuilded world:

emerge -uvDN world. 

emerge -p --depclean

emerge --depclean

revdep-rebuild x2

I've reinstalled grub also to the MBR. 

I've rebuted and got kernel panic again:

"Unable to open console"

And new was missing something... and it was /dev/console and /dev/null, That kernel panics it cannot find console    :Shocked:  :OOOO.

So I followed this http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/udev-guide.xml

loo for "Missing device node files at boot" there. 

Now my system boot up to the login. When I enter startx

I get:

"xauth: timeout in locking outhority file"

when I try it as root it give same error. 

I think it's permissions issue. 

Could you tell me please how to restore 777 permission on whole system.

I know chroot and chown but I have no idea which arguments and options I should pass to it   :Confused: 

chmod 777 / or what?

English is not my native language, I know I make lots of mistakes, sorry. 

And drunk as fuck   :Laughing:  sorry if I write some stupid sh*t.[/b]

Oh, I forgot to say...

Thank you pappy_mcfae

----------

## pappy_mcfae

You're most welcome!

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## temper

Hello, I'm back!!!

I'm posting from gentoo.

I solved xauth: timeout in locking authority file error by simply creating a new user:

useradd -m -G wheel,audio,video,disk,usb,haldaemon,users johnorwhatevernameyouwant

Thank @ all.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Nosdrovia!

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## Taily

Glad you got it working temper!

good work pappy! I see you contribute quite a lot to these forums  :Smile: .

Solved my problem too, something as simple as numa support needed to be enabled in the kernel. Man did i hunt for that one a loong time.

Cheers.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Thanks. I try to do my part for the cause.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

